# Recommend a grinder for under £200



## AB_89 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm looking to upgrade from a Hario Slim hand grinder to an electric grinder. It will be used for V60 and Aeropress.

Would prefer a good looking grinder in black (so my partner will allow me to keep it out). Would also consider some used grinders.

Any recommendations other than the Wilfa Svart? As that grinder is currently unavailable with all retailers I can find.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

You could get a wilfa uniform for under 200 second hand, or its 220 brand new https://youbarista.co.uk/collections/wilfa/products/wilfa-uniform-coffee-grinder-silver


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

40.08% of a Niche!......or if I was being serious the Wilfa for brew methods are good value.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Wilfa Uniform. The version with no scales in the lid (according to James Hoffman).


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

I would recommend you Melitta Calibra, conical burrs and weighing system. Very happy with it for filters.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AB_89 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll keep an eye on the Wilfa Uniform. Starting to think do I just save for a Niche


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Breville Smart Grinder Pro is a great choice, definitely worth checking out for around £150


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

AB_89 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from a Hario Slim hand grinder to an electric grinder. It will be used for V60 and Aeropress.
> 
> Would prefer a good looking grinder in black (so my partner will allow me to keep it out). Would also consider some used grinders.
> 
> Any recommendations other than the Wilfa Svart? As that grinder is currently unavailable with all retailers I can find.


 There's a wilfa in the for sale section, and I have seen them in stock recently. Wilfa uniform might be better than Svart but is more expensive. Having said that I'd go for it for brew methods other than espresso. The Uniform plus just has scales in the lid and is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## AB_89 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> There's a wilfa in the for sale section, and I have seen them in stock recently. Wilfa uniform might be better than Svart but is more expensive. Having said that I'd go for it for brew methods other than espresso. The Uniform plus just has scales in the lid and is quite a bit more expensive.


 I have contacted the seller however it is for collection only.

Do you know where you have seen the black Svart in stock ?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

AB_89 said:


> I'll keep an eye on the Wilfa Uniform. Starting to think do I just save for a Niche


 If you are just doing filter I would say go for the Wilfa. They are lovely.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

AB_89 said:


> I have contacted the seller however it is for collection only.
> 
> Do you know where you have seen the black Svart in stock ?


 No, sorry. Just saw it when looking for coffee so it'll be on a roaster's site somewhere. Or was. I've seen a couple on ebay too I'm sure but maybe not new.


----------

